# Bowflex



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 19, 2005)

I was just curious do u think Those things really work?


----------



## tee (Jan 19, 2005)

They are great for women and old people.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 19, 2005)

they are ok for toning your body but will not work well if trying to build muscle.  have you ever noticed the pretty funky positions you need to be in to perform exercises for some muscle groups?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jan 19, 2005)

lol yeah i have .... Some of them look painful


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 19, 2005)

Its made for those who are wanting muscle tone and regular fitness.   And are too lazy to hit the iron at the gym.


----------



## MR. Smith (Jan 19, 2005)

It's made for people who think that being in shape requires little to no work and even less brain power complete waste of money.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 19, 2005)

it makes a great coat rack


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 19, 2005)

Damn you Wolfy, you stole my thunder.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 20, 2005)

they are worth about the same to a bodybuilder as "core training" the latest fad with pt's at the gym.  both aint worth shit to ya except to take your money.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 20, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> they are worth about the same to a bodybuilder as "core training" the latest fad with pt's at the gym.  both aint worth shit to ya except to take your money.



come on pin you know your a big fan of it.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> come on pin you know your a big fan of it.


yes i admit, nothing i love more than watching some hot well enhanced female trainer bending over helping some fat old broad roll up and down on a big blown up ball, wishing she was helping me instead  
that would be about the only way i would do "core training"

question?  how come they never show any fat out of shape people using the bowflex on the commercial? can they not fit in the machine right? its always some guy with a tight body and bulging muscles or some chick with well enhanced breasts using it


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Because that's not marketable.  People want to see the "well built" person so they too can visualize themselves on it....or at least i like to watch the woman on their doing squats.....or the hamstrings.... makes for a very good commercial


----------



## imdaman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

You guys remember those things they used to have in gyms back in the 50's and shit?  The thing you stand on with the belt that goes around your waist - the thing that shakes the shit outta ya?  lol - bowflex is about as effective as that thing.


----------

